# Sudden death at 7mths



## stevie (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,

we lost our seemingly healthy male pup murphy at 7mths recently.

He jumped up on the couch and cuddled in as he usually did and went to sleep. I went to get up 15min later and he was gone.

No twitching or kicking, he just slipped away, I didn't even notice.

PM showed no problems with his heart or anything else. The vet couldn't examine the brain so couldn't rule out an issue there.


Has anyone else heard of this? In any breed?


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear about this stevie.
Thoughts are with you.

Warren


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Stevie, very sorry to hear this horrific news..... you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Stevie,

I can only imagine how devastating the loss of a young dog would be. I don't know of any explanation, but I'm sure that in dogs, as in humans, all kinds of unexpected things can go wrong. If the lack of closure troubles you, you could ask your vet what was ruled out with the post mortem and what the most likely culprit might be in a dog of this age and breed. I know in humans, clots (e.g., if they go to the brain or lungs) can cause a sudden death in an otherwise healthy person--just an example of the kinds of things that can't be prevented that can just happen. I'm so sorry.

Sarah


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Murphy. At least he was cuddled up with you on the couch so it must have been peaceful and quick for him.
Take care.


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

This is so sad & upsetting news. Mine is 7 months old- lovely cheeky characters at that age. I really dont know what to say to make you feel even a miniscule amount better & can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## stevie (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's how I would have wanted him to go but in 15+ years.

Vet ruled out pretty much anything with regards his organs. Just the brain unexamined. Vet wasn't really for puttin forward much in the way of explanations, a mistery he said.

I do think that there's nothing we did to him and nothing we could have done for him. We're lucky to have had the time we did.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Before we got our Vs we had a male and female Rottweiler. In Feb 2009 the male started showing some distress on a Thursday night and by Friday night he died. He was 8 1/2 years old. We know how devastating it is to loose a pet with no explanation like that. Our hearts go out to you. :'(


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Stevie

Sometimes they just go, and we don't know why, or if we do we just don't understand how we could have prevented it. It always hurts. 
Don't blame yourself, or believe it was something that you did, or missed, and didn't do.

I've lost two early.
The first was preventable had we known about Lyme titer testing and vaccinations against it, which were new at the time. Lyme had just really started to become a more fully understood disease. 
I was playing frisbee with my dog when the vet came to put him asleep. We thought he had a stomach problem at first, because he had gone off his food.

The second I lost to a blood disorder 2 months after a full yearly exam, including detailed bloodwork. The only outward symptom I noticed was that he seemed a little tired. By the time the vet saw him they couldn't reverse the issue.

They're so strong that unfortunately by the time we realize something is wrong, it may be too late.

Keep him in your heart, and you'll always have him with you. 
Remember the things he taught you, for the next little guy.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry stevie. My condolences.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm completely gutted for you, I've had a few tears just reading your story, I can't imagine how awful it must be. Devastating, the only thing to take from it was there was no suffering, but so totally dreadful for you, all my best wishes xx


----------



## Diggory Hadoke (Mar 9, 2021)

stevie said:


> Hi,
> 
> we lost our seemingly healthy male pup murphy at 7mths recently.
> 
> ...


This just happened to my nine month old bitch. She was bred here at home snd was given the very best start in life, fantastic breeding lines both sides, low genetic coefficient. She looked in perfect, robust health. The afternoon we were all out, she was running and recalling beautifully and loving it. Back home, chilled for a while, then had a good feed, then sat on sofa and fell asleep with the other dogs in front of the fire. She died in her sleep without a sound or a twitch. Vet said it is extremely rare and probably arythmia , the heart just stopping and not restarting. We are devastated, she seemed perfect and super healthy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing one so young.


----------



## Diggory Hadoke (Mar 9, 2021)

texasred said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing one so young.


Thank you, it is devastating, she had so much promise and the gentlest nature.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh, that sounds like the worst nightmare. my heart goes out to you and your family, i don`t know how i would be able to cope with such a sad loss of a young baby.


----------



## Diggory Hadoke (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so, so, sorry to hear about your boy. 
That has to be devastating beyond words for you.


----------

